# Robert R. Hardesty



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

06/07/2005

FBI Agent Dies From Injuries in Training Fall

Officer Down: Robert R. Hardesty - [Portage, Indiana]

Biographical Info

Age: 40

Additional Information: Special Agent Hardesty was assigned to the FBI's Springfield, Ill., division. He was an officer for 13 years and joined the FBI in 2001. He is survived by his wife and two daughters.

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Special Agent Hardesty was taking part in training when he fell and sustained serious injuries on May 25th. On June 2nd, he passed away.

Date of Incident: May 25, 2005


----------

